# Hangar 14



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 2, 2008)

here is some pics from my local airfield hope they come up


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice pics here but too......big.
Is that you in the last one?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 3, 2008)

One very nice P-40 right there

So is the third pic the cockpit?lol


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2008)

WoW, HH. You need ro reduce those puppies ! They are too big !!

Charles


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry new to doing this so was unsure how to!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

P-40 suits being that, Adds to the KickA$$ness


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Picture size reduced, nice shots there Hunter Hawk


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep now these look much better.I can see them fully.Nice pics.   

Of what WW1 plane is the cockpit?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Agree, now that I can see them, fine shots. And, as Wurger said, which aircraft is the cockpit shot from? It's beautifully done.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

Great shots! Any more?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

more of the P-40 please!


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 5, 2008)

the cockpit shot is an SE5A built by the vintage avaitor and that is myself posing in front of the P-40!!! in the background of the first shot is a Phalz (phlaz, not sure on the spelling) from the film "Blue max" and the front one from King Kong!! owned by Mr Peter Jackson!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

You hear about Peter Jacksons new movie?I know rethorical question

Dambusters

just heard they're gonna call Guy Gibson's dog Niger not ******

I'm annoyed ,I'm not racist but I mean come on how many war movies these days have inaccuracies ,this is just gonna make me so Pissed off when I hear Guy Gibson call his dog Niger .....WTF

Its bloody history! I'm actually really annoyed at this

I go into town(not just in town but also on the bus,at school etc) and hear quite a few black people call other black people "a ******" but oh no when if a white person calls a black person a ****** they're a racist?of course I wouldn't call them one unless it was a mate and I was joking but they do it

In New Zealand the maori word for white person is Pakeha which by maori the true translation is "white dog" but somehow thats not racist

I can't stand how sensitive racism is

I'm not saying that I would call a black person a ****** ever its wrong but for this movie its a dog and its history

I'm not the slightest bit racist but when my sorta movies(WAR) have these sorts of inaccuracies all because of racism I get pissed off.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2008)

Agree with 109, especially in this case. The word in question was originally derived from the French, where, unable to pronounce it properly, non-French speakers said the word the way we now know it. Furthermore, at the time of Gibson's dog, the word was neither derogatory or insulting, and was in common useage, particularly for such things as the names of pets. If as much time was spent on peace-keeping, medicine, looking after the elderly and so on as is spent on this absolutley F*****g stupid political correctness, then perhaps the world would be a much better place.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Terry and your support

Didn't no that

Itl just so piss me off if they do decide to go ahead with it


----------



## Krabat42 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just a little thought: You complain about using or not using a certain word out of political correctness (or what some people see as that), yet you use *** instead of the word. How strange is that?  No offence meant.

Krabat


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

What three letter word do I use instead of the word?

are you talking about the stars like these ******* that cover up the word n.i.g.g.e.r?


----------



## Krabat42 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, I was speaking about the stars that stand for the name of Gibson's dog.  The three stars don't mean anything special. But we're off topic now. This is more for the spray and pray section.

Krabat


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

Rightio the forum automaticly changes them the letters to stars

Get your point now


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok some more shots here if one of the mods could re-size them for me would be great and 109/Dan here's one of the mighty Corsair!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Photos Mate!

That Corsair shots a beaut and will a great help in detailing my R2800


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 10, 2008)

Hunter Hawk said:


> Ok some more shots here if one of the mods could re-size them for me would be great and 109/Dan here's one of the mighty Corsair!!!



Done, nice shots there.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2008)

Great shots HH. I particularly like the second one of the Corsair, very atmospheric, well done!
Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Chris with the third shot down ,howd you manage that?

very well done,looks awesome with the moon in the backround


Do they let you get that close when its outside? Whats the security like up there?


----------



## phas3e (Oct 10, 2008)

Great shots, 

I'm looking forward to Wings next year with the 2 seat spitty making an appearance.
I hope theres more WW1 stuff as well, I can never make it down to Omaka, and this is the best I can get.


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 10, 2008)

phas3e said:


> Great shots,
> 
> I'm looking forward to Wings next year with the 2 seat spitty making an appearance.
> I hope theres more WW1 stuff as well, I can never make it down to Omaka, and this is the best I can get.



where in NZ are ya mate? I'm bout 5 minutes walk to Hood Aerodrome and would be good to link up with you there, and same can't wait to hear that Merlin engine over Wairarapa!!! and to be honest with you all the shot of the Corsair outside the hangar is not mine but i added it because it is simply beautifull!
And Dan, what security!!? there is none! the second shot is off the net, but I have been able, when I've been there, to walk around the aircraft, touch them and just generally soak in her mystique which I must admit is the best thing around... the freedom to not be held back by ropes and rules just being able to look around a drink in the greatness!!!


----------



## phas3e (Oct 11, 2008)

Im in New Plymouth, So not so much ww2 vintage stuff here, The Closest we have is Brett Emerys vampire, and his group Yaks which I went for a Aerobatics flight in earlier this year.

I will be a Wings next year my father in law and I have made a deal to attend every 2 years, Plus I can tell him about the aircraft instead of listening to him and his motorbikes 

Cheers
Travis


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 11, 2008)

phas3e said:


> Great shots,
> 
> I'm looking forward to Wings next year with the 2 seat spitty making an appearance.
> I hope theres more WW1 stuff as well, I can never make it down to Omaka, and this is the best I can get.




They're gona have to spitfires?The double seater from the states and what other one?

either way 2 Spitfires1


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 11, 2008)

mmmm that vampire is sweet, well let me know when ya here or flick me a PM would be good to talk with a like minded person!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 11, 2008)

Hunter Hawk said:


> where in NZ are ya mate? I'm bout 5 minutes walk to Hood Aerodrome and would be good to link up with you there, and same can't wait to hear that Merlin engine over Wairarapa!!! and to be honest with you all the shot of the Corsair outside the hangar is not mine but i added it because it is simply beautifull!
> And Dan, what security!!? there is none! the second shot is off the net, but I have been able, when I've been there, to walk around the aircraft, touch them and just generally soak in her mystique which I must admit is the best thing around... the freedom to not be held back by ropes and rules just being able to look around a drink in the greatness!!!



Man sounds like I need to get there Asap!

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 12, 2008)

check it out at Wings next year!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Hunter just been told my brothers planning on taking a 44 up to Wings next year so it's looking like il be seeing you there!


----------



## <simon> (Oct 16, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> One very nice P-40 right there
> 
> So is the third pic the cockpit?lol




Haha nice one Daniel lol

Great photos HH, so is the public allowed in this hangar or do you have special rights of access??


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 16, 2008)

The Old Stick and Rudder Company, to whom this beauty belongs to, held open days not so long ago so I got in then!! It is open by arrangment as far as I know and will be open to the public during the armistace day display day!
They also have a website that displays the aircraft, and links to other vintage aircraft operators on field!


----------

